# Branding Pictures (* PICTURE HEAVY *)



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi everyone, I went to a branding and reining this weekend to take pictures. I took over two thousand pictures for both days. It was a lot of fun. I greatly enjoyed the reining. I look forward to sending Sage to a reining trainer next spring. I will post the reining pictures in another post. This one and another for the branding. Thank you for looking. 

Lined Up At The Fence.










The Guys Coming To Get The Pairs.










Another Two Coming.




















Moving Them To The Gate.




















In The Corrals.










And You Thought You Had A Crappy Day.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

The Accident That Turned Out Ok.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Around here we always let the single leg catches go because it's too easy to hurt a calf like that and it's harder on the ground crew to have to throw them. I find it interesting how different areas have different rules about handling the cattle. If someone drug in two calves at a time the first person there would cut the rope (probably in the middle).


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes different ways. That goes with everything anymore. Nothing is the same. If thats the way they wanted to do it so be it.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice, I love your pictures!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Interesting. Single leg catches are generally frowned upon here as well, they usually just turn them back loose and try again. And where's all the girls? Lol, seems like there's always mostly girls doing everything around here!
Great pics!!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you. They had let a lot of the one leg catched calves go. Though some were brought in and then other leg back in. Either way their cattle their branding whatever suits them. Differences go with all things in life. Thanks for looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks busy! I love how you caught that whole bobble with the flank roped calf, so cool!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Love, love, love your photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------

